# Fracino Piccino - Drip tray problem



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

I've noticed that other members of the forum have indicated they have had problems with the Fracino Piccino drip tray and just wondered if there was any solution to this, or is it something I will need to learn to live with?


----------



## Foz (Jan 19, 2013)

Did you have a particular problem in mind?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Drip tray design is one of the biggest complaints about any machine. What was the issue you're facing?


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I saw somewhere that fracino have redesigned their drip tray for the piccino since the originals. I used to have the old type and the drip tray was the most annoying downfall. I didn't mind it was small. Its the fact that they had some pretty design cut into it that wasn't practical. The big holes were in the wrong place to actually catch any water, so you'd just end up with big puddles on top of it. Expobar got it right on my Leva - just a grid, nothing pretty but functions perfectly as it should.

I'm sure there was a thread on here saying fracino has addressed the issue though. Email them , they're an immensely helpful bunch. Great customer service.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah the new drip tray covers arent any better.

my cherub has a lovely large, deep drip tray, i can go almost a week without clearing it out. But the cover that goes over it, is hopeless for flushing the head for cleaning, because the pattern of cut outs, means the water spills down the front of the machine!

I intend to replace this with a polished stainless steel sheet with perforated holes in it. More like what Rocket use.

As its just a simple sheet of steel, its easy enough to find something much better!


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry for the delay. The problem is that it doesn't fit and therefore the actual tray is not really stable for your cups to stand on. I am going to email Fracino to ask them about this, perhaps that should have been my first port of call.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Fracino have got very good customer service


----------

